# Concern about my hedgehog - lethargic??



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

Last night I found my hedgehog acting very lethargic and it really worries me. I slept next to his cage all night. It doesn't look like he ate any of his food. He did drank plenty of water. The night before, he was fine and was moving around a lot. This morning when I check on him and held him, he started chirping. Tried to give him some food but he won't eat and just went back into his hedgie bag.

- How old is your hedgehog? He's 2.5 years old.
- How long have you owned your hedgehog? 2 months, got him from someone who can't care for him anymore.
- Has there been any changes in the 2-3 weeks prior to the symptoms starting, such as, you on vacation, hedgie cared for by someone else, new cage, different cage location etc - there's been no changes
- What is the temperature of the hedgehogs cage? - keep the cage around 23 degree C (we know he doesn't like it warmer cause he will rather sleep under his hedgie hat then bag if he gets too warm also previous owner mention he get gets lethargic when using a heat lamp - house is kept at a constant temp), we keep a heated animal rest pad in his cage in case he likes it warmer. My concern is that it was really nice/hot out and it may have warm up the house more then usual and the temp change may have affect him?!?
- What is the lighting schedule? Light is usually from 6 am to 8 pm.

Please add dates that symptoms occurred such as, Aug 11 green poop. August 13 diarrhea plus vomiting

Weight
Do you weigh regularly? If so, how much has hedgie lost or gained over X number of days. He's been weighting around 318 to 320 lbs from the last three weeks I've weighted him, did not weight him yesterday.

Poop
- normal size and texture, soft but formed, mush, liquid, jelly like
- colour normal, slightly green, very green, bloody
- smell normal, stronger than normal, put you out of the room rank
- Pooping in bed
He was walking and climbing all over me yesterday and was behaving fine. He also had a big pee and poop in the blanket that I was holding him in. The poop looks fine, normal size and dark brown color and smell normal.

Urine
normal, dark, bloody, less or more than normal, straining to pee, peeing in bed
Urine looks normal, did not notice any difference.

Nose
sneezing - wet or dry, frequency, when first waking up, all the time
Mucous - clear liquid, thick clear, coloured
Licking nose?
Nose looks normal, no licking nose.

Breathing
normal, slow, rapid, laboured, wheezing, open or closed mouth, 
He was breathing heavily and quite rapidly. But after a while, it appear he looks okay and his breathing became normal again.

Eating
- normally, less than normal, not at all
- How many kibble per day? 
- Any difficulty crunching food?
- Has there been a new food or treat recently and if so, how long ago? Was this one time, or given daily?
- Is the water the same as usual? Water intake, less, same, more
He usually love eating meal worms and will eat them so quickly when he see them. We gave him some, but he barely even touch them. He ate maybe one. He was moving very slowly at first, but a little while later after holding him/letting him rest on my lap, he moved faster and drank plenty of water. I notice he didn't touch his food from last night, worried that he hasn't eaten anything. No new food change.

Skin
Did not notice any difference, his skin look fine.

Vomiting 
No vomiting.

Activity
He was acting very lethargic. After holding him for a while, he was moving about a bit more (not the usual speed he moves at but was behaving slightly better).

Meds
Not on any meds.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to add. He did pee last night but there doesn't seem to be any poop.
When do you know when to start springe feeding? I know he's drinking his water, just not eating.


----------

